# best marlin lure



## artnailer (Feb 20, 2009)

what is your most productive lure for marlin collor ect...


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't know much, and it's not very original,but for blue marlinI think it's hard to beat a blue/white ilander with a select ballyhoo on therigger/shotgunand a purple/black/silver Moldcraft senior wide range on a flat line. I'll almost always start with those, and fill in from there.


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Yup, around here, a blue and white islander with a ballyhoo is always a good choice. Really though, you have to adjust your spread based on sea conditions, light conditions, what type of bait is in the area and the speed you are trolling. Also, different lures run different in different locations on the boat and also on different boats since they all have different wake patterns.



You are going to get 100 different answers to your question. The key is watching the lures and if they don't look like they are running right, change them out, drop them back a little, reel them in a little, change boat speed or angle on the waves a little if you know bait is there which should hold fish.


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

dont know nothing bout them marlins but i do know cobia loves orange and more orange with some chart mixed


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

As Chris said there is no one lure that is the best all the time. One boat will catch a bunch of fish on a certain lure and another boat won't raise one on it. But Islanders have taken their fair share around here for sure


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Marlin Mag did a cool article about the top marlin lures. The Island Lure (Hawaiian Eye) was somewhere in the top 5 I think. Moldcraft had 2 of the top 3. The Moldcraft Widerange was voted number one and the Super Chugger was number 3. Pretty impressive. Biggest Blue I've seen (we didn't land, but she jumped a lot pretty close so we got a good look at her) was on a Moldcraft Super Chugger - dolphin color.


----------



## tiereta (Oct 31, 2007)

Pakula Rat in frigate and any colormoldcraft wide range, Teased many a marlin with both lures.


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

Whats up Rob,

My spread has a black bart breakfast on the left short, marlin magic ruckus on the right short, joe yee super plunger on the right rigger, moldcraft wide range left rigger, a daisy chain on the left teaser reel with a ballyhoo pitchbait, a blackbart braziliono on the righ teaser reel with a spanish mack pitchbait. I put the same lure out everytime casue they work. So find what works for you. What speed the lures run the best at. The best marlin lure is what you pull most of the time you pull it they will eat it. But like Chris said pay attention to what the lures are doing. If it is a slant head and its jumping 2 ft out of the water then change it out to something else. good luck just pay attention to your spread!! They will come.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

aside from some of the aforementioned, i would just add that it helps to be in the right area at the right time. subscribe to hilton's offshore to give you the latest on altimetry, color changes, temperature, etc. i dont care if your spread costs $100 or $1000, if you're in the wrong area, it's not gonna produce anything.


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey Jeff,

Go to frenzysportfishing.com and click on the blog and scroll down to the report of our trip to costa rica Feb 5,6,7it is a pretty good story and the fishing their is pretty good as it is in most places if you hit it right.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

If you want to catch a bill, lures aren't but just a small piece of the picture. Find the fish. That is what matters. A hungry bill wil eat a shoe with a hook if you put it right in front of it when it's hungry. That being said....Moldcraft super Chugger and Wide Range are two of my favorites. There are a few more I really like too. But, I have seen as many come to these as any. (Can't say all of my favs) Can't judge a good lure by the price tag....I'll say that though.....


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *atlast740 (2/19/2009)*dont know nothing bout them marlins but i do know cobia loves orange and more orange with some chart mixed



:banghead:letsdrinklol thanks for that




> *Downtime2 (2/20/2009)* Can't judge a good lure by the price tag....I'll say that though.....


lol wade; we call that "ballin on a budget"


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

not really a lure, but if you have one in the spread that wont bite:



its tough to beat a good old fashioned dolphin belly (from one around 15 lbs) thats been brined and stitched. ive seen very few be able to pass this tasty treat up. as a matter of fact i dont recall any that have not bit it!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Another lure to try is Williamson's El Dingo, 11 inch blue and white. It's a chugger, Marlin like it, dolphin like it and the Hoo's like it.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Makaira makes some killer baits too


----------



## Capt. Roger Wilson (Oct 20, 2007)

Blue & White Islander with Bally and in a very close second would be Blue & White Sea Star with Bally.


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

psycho Marge is a killa! But sadly, there's only one. Time on the water is the best lure! All the lures mentioned are good...just gotta get them on the water.


----------



## Cocahoe (Jan 31, 2009)

We had always had alot of success with Black and Purple Yaps. Caught 2 Blues on a Pink and Blue Boone slant head also. The largest being 440.


----------



## sirmashalot (May 13, 2008)

Black Bart lures in general are my most productive marlin lures, my favorites being the Braziliano as a Teaser. A hot breakfast on the rigger. the islander ballyhoo combo is the most versatile offshore bait in my opinion becuase it will catch anything you would be targeting offshore. A select ballyhoo brine'd in salt to toughen them up. And as to rigging them i like using the simple nose cap pin rig. with the color depending on the situation most commonly used is the blue/white combo. Or when working a weed line maybe try the dolphin colors. As all the others have stated if you are in a area were they are "chewing " it doesn't to much matter whats out there as long as it has hooks and is running properly you will catch fish.


----------

